# "What's wrong with eating dog meat?" CNN blog



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

*I pasted this from CNN's website. This is so disturbing.*

What's wrong with eating dog meat? – Global Public Square - CNN.com Blogs

What's wrong with eating dog meat?
By *Emily Lodish*, Global Post
Barbecued dog and steamed paws?
These and so much more were to be had at this weekend's *dog meat festival near Seoul*.
Alas, it was not to be.
Animal rights activists put up such a stink that the organizers, from the Korea Dog Farmers' Association, said there was no way they could go through with the event.
"We couldn't possibly go on with the plan due to endless phone calls of complaint ... now there are few willing to rent us a place for the event," Ann Yong-Geun, a professor of nutrition at Chung Cheong University and an advisor to the association, told AFP.
Organizers of the festival had wanted to showcase the positive side of the dog meat industry in South Korea, where there are about 600 farms that raise dogs for meat, according to Ann.
Dog soup, or Boshintang, is a summer delicacy in South Korea, though the *Wall Street Journal* reports that it isn't as popular as the media would make it seem.
A minority of people eat it regularly. It’s consumed most frequently in summer but is available year-round. And it’s more popular with men than women and is said to possess qualities that "help stamina."​They were, for example, going to show videos of farms raising dogs under sanitary conditions — something, they will tell you, that would become a more ubiquitous practice were the industry legalized and regulated.
But for many activists, the humane treatment of the dogs is beside the point. To them, dogs are companions not a main course, end of story.
The irony is that in South Korea, that wasn't really true until more recently. And even now, it's really only true in the city, where they raise "pet dogs," as opposed to "meat dogs."
As *William Saletan wrote in Slate* a few years back:
In the country, they raise "meat dogs," also known as "junk dogs" and "lower-grade" dogs. But you don't become a "lower-grade" dog by flunking an IQ test. You're just born in the wrong place. Then you're slaughtered and fed to a man who thinks he's humane because he pampers a Golden Retriever that has half your brains.​So, what's really wrong with eating dog? Just because we don't do it in the U.S. doesn't seem to make for a very good argument.
*GlobalPost's Dog Meat Mafia* series, delves into the seedy world of the booming dog meat industry in Southeast Asia.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I would not eat dog meat. I do not like the fact that dogs are eaten. I see them as companions, not food.
I do eat beef. I LOVE beef. I am sure there are cultures that would prefer, I not eat beef. There are people that WORSHIP one of my favorite foods. 

If I eat beef, I cannot judge those that eat dogs.
I think that if the animal is kept in humane conditions and is killed as humanely as possible, and is being eaten, I can accept that. 
I have a BIG problem with some of the conditions and treatment I hear about. In ALL species being used as food.

I met a young man from Asia once, he was a friend of a friend. I had my dog with me at our mutual friends apartment. They guy started to pet my dog, and play with her. After several minutes he looked at me and said, "I like dogs much better as pets." We both laughed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Other cultures think it is disturbing to eat Beef, and others pork. We are disgusted with the idea of eating horse, but others have no problem with it. What about rabbit? I actually LIKE rabbit, cooked. Others like them in a cage or romping in the kitchen. 

I could never kill a dog for food, or never knowingly eat dog-meat, but it is meat. And it is eaten in places. As for being intelligent. I understand that pigs are very intelligent.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

You can't use your own culture's values/morals to judge another culture...I don't eat dog meat, I'll most likely never eat dog meat, however I do eat chicken, cows, pigs (which are highly intelligent), so how can I condemn another culture? Many Hindus don't eat beef, they probably look at our factory beef farms and are appalled.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Ah Selzer we posted the same idea at the same time!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

shannonrae said:


> I would not eat dog meat. I do not like the fact that dogs are eaten. I see them as companions, not food.
> I do eat beef. I LOVE beef. I am sure there are cultures that would prefer, I not eat beef. There are people that WORSHIP one of my favorite foods.
> 
> If I eat beef, I cannot judge those that eat dogs.
> ...


I find this to be a really intelligent post. I also would not eat dog due to the fact that I view them as companions, not food sources. However, your argument about cows and the Hindu practices involved is a pretty good one. They must read about us eating beef and get as disgusted as we do when reading about people eating dog.

In the end- all people have _some_ culture that tends to shape their belief system. It's important to realize that not all cultures share the same belief system and the moral stances defined by such. It makes me sad to think of dogs being raised for slaughter, but that's just because of my culture.

Excellent post!


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

wildo said:


> I find this to be a really intelligent post. I also would not eat dog due to the fact that I view them as companions, not food sources. However, your argument about cows and the Hindu practices involved is a pretty good one. They must read about us eating beef and get as disgusted as we do when reading about people eating dog.
> 
> In the end- all people have _some_ culture that tends to shape their belief system. It's important to realize that not all cultures share the same belief system and the moral stances defined by such. It makes me sad to think of dogs being raised for slaughter, but that's just because of my culture.
> 
> Excellent post!


Thanks! You totally made my day!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

How gross 

So I guess korean meatballs really are the dogs trollocks...... eeekkk...


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

Don't get me wrong. I'm not judging. Meat is meat. There are many things that go on in the world that disturb me that are completely normal to others.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I am also a meat eater, so do not feel it is my place to judge another culture for the meat that is available to them. I buy meat at the store, because it is easy and affordable, I wish it was easier for everyone to buy only humanely raised organic meats. The people eating dogs probably feel they are just trying to eat without going broke. Plus they are eating lots of stray dogs, which I don't see how that is a bad thing. I know there are dogs being raised for meat, and some dogs who were pets. But we kill thousands of pets everyday here, where dogs are practically surrogate children. But we do not eat them, because we somehow feel better eating our meat that has been raised on antibiotics and hormones in filthy stressful, crowded conditions. I really wouldn't have a big problem if we adjusted our thinking and started fattening up strays for consumption either. We eat pigs every single day, and there are still people who keep them as pets. I have had pet chickens too, they are great pets!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

While I personally could never eat dogmeat i'm not going to judge another culture's cuisine as I eat other animals that some people may be repulsed by.. **** I eat beef and at the same time we have a young bull turned out with our horses that we bottle raised, and I'm quite fond of him.. but I still like to eat them too. 

Like mentioned as long as they're being handled humanely I don't see why people need to get so up in arms over it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What is humanely? What happens in our beef industry? Ick! 

As for the Hindus. Some eat no meat. Some eat some meats. Some LOVE meat -- my sister's roommate, she eats beef, chicken, lamb, pork, and probably a lot of things I do not know about. 

I do not think we need to go outside of our own culture or religion to find people appalled about meat eating. And others who will try just about anything that moves -- rattlesnake? they eat rattlesnake??? I am just as sure that some of our meat eaters can be really disgusted and appalled by what goes on in the industry. And many of us do not want to know, because if we do know, then we might feel compelled to take a stand that we do not want to take.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

A standup comedian (can't remember his name) said 

"Pet shelters are full... the homeless are hungry... do the math."

I have to say, there's a disturbing bit of truth to the comment. But in America, it would never happen--we'd rather turn our pets into fertilizer, glue, and cosmetics than use them for meat. Logically, it doesn't make much sense.

I can't judge those who eat dog meat; like others said, cows are sacred in India, yet we eat beef. They must think we are barbarians. My only beef (ha) is the way the animals are raised. I can't imagine that dogs raised for meat are kept in very humane conditions. But if they were, I really couldn't have an argument against it. I eat meat, I even butcher my own poultry that I raised from cute baby chicks. However, although I eat goat meat, I can't quite bring myself to slaughter my own goats... I am too emotionally attached. They are friendly and doglike.

If we allowed dog meat to be eaten in America, I can imagine that people would start stealing dogs and selling them for that purpose. As though there aren't enough dogs in shelters to fulfill any demand there might be...


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

selzer said:


> What is humanely? What happens in our beef industry? Ick!


True.. I remember watching a PETA video some years back where they went undercover in a few slaughterhouses.. the hanging and throat slitting method is what really gets me. :crazy:


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

With 300 million people in the US, is it possible to humanely raise animals for food?

And as someone else said, what constitutes humane?


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

VomBlack said:


> True.. I remember watching a PETA video some years back where they went undercover in a few slaughterhouses.. the hanging and throat slitting method is what really gets me. :crazy:


ewww yeah me to, I have seen it done to a pig on the tv, it was really sad to see, I think they even gave the pig an electric shock to So cruel...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

VomBlack said:


> True.. I remember watching a PETA video some years back where they went undercover in a few slaughterhouses.. the hanging and throat slitting method is what really gets me. :crazy:


They are supposed to be stunned first, and not hung up until unconscious. The bleeding itself is painless and quick.

Keep in mind that PETA edits their propaganda for the most egregious examples of poor animal husbandry, and it does NOT represent the vast majority of slaughterhouses. Most have strict management policies that keep the animals as stress-free as possible; they hire independent inspectors to enforce these policies. Things have vastly improved in the meat industry. Not saying it's perfect and that there aren't violations, but they don't go unpunished.

I take anything PETA and other AR groups say with a grain of salt. They do their part to reduce animal suffering, but it's worth remembering that the AR agenda is to end animal ownership, period. Including dogs, cats, horses, and other pets that are kept as "slaves" to humans.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I heard that they castrate steers with no numbing agents or anything. When the critter is going to die, so long as it is quick, sledge hammer, bullet, no matter. But I do not like the idea of them living when the people are causing them pain that could be numbed or eased, and then shutting them up in dark barns to make them grow fat, not muscular -- that bothers me. 

I drive by pastures with beef cattle grazing and that is ok. I love the calves out running around. Often I get some education as I go by. But the larger meat farms are just that, meat farms.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is a thought provoking thread. We know where meat comes from and do not maybe like to know what the animals go through. But it is probably not so much the meat industry that is to blame for this when you think about it. 

When we were kids, meat meals were not every day and they were always ate in their entirety. Many young adults pointed to the fact that parents require an empty plate before leaving the table, and for that reason they develop poor eating habits. And many people have chosen to raise children without this restriction. And meat is available in lunches and breakfasts more and more often. 

When you consider the amount of meat Americans throw away on any given day, it is horrific. Adults and children are suffering with problems associated with obesity, and we are throwing away lots of meat. When you think about it, whether you eat it or not, in many cases it is going to waste. We need to be more conscious of portions, and the amount of meat we take in any given week, and neither over eat meat (which I love and am guilty of) nor throw out meat because we took too much. 

If Americans cut the amount of meat they buy and use, the industry would not produce and kill so much meat, and maybe they would not have to live in as gross of conditions, and we would be healthier.

Off to the grocery store to see if they have any good meaty dishes in their deli...


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I view the eating of dogs the same way as eating of horses...these animals are just too awesome and useful to be eaten. They both make amazing companions, and can be "put to work". Look at al lthe different dog breeds and original purposes. 

Same as horses, but to a lesser extent. It just seems a shame to have a dog or horse kebab when they both could be hangin out but being useful. Neither have been bred and raised here for food...they have so many other uses! 

But, I cannot judge another culture for their eating practices as far as meat goes (except for cannibalism...ugh). It all involves death. Some posters have already summed it up for me, lol.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't eat any meat, but I don't judge those who do- whether it's cow, pig, horse, or dog- or any other animal.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

selzer said:


> I heard that they castrate steers with no numbing agents or anything.


Depends on what method they use, but yes, it is most often done without numbing or anesthesia. With the Burdizzo, it is basically a clamp that you put around the animals scrotum as close to the body as possible. It crushes the blood supply without cutting, and causes the testicles to atrophy and slough off. One good crunch with the clamp and it's done. It takes about 2 seconds. I'm sure it's painful but it's over with quickly and the steer will run off and go about its business without like nothing happened.

The banding method involves putting a very tight rubber band around the scrotum as close to the body as possible. This is what we do with our male goat kids, and it seems they object more to being restrained than with the actual procedure. The banding method cuts off the circulation to the area so that it dies and sloughs off. This is uncomfortable until the circulation is cut off and the nerve endings go dead. I imagine it's a pins-and-needles type sensation like when your arm goes to sleep. The goats will lie on their sides trying to scratch at their testicles (goats can't reach them) for about 20-30 minutes. After that, they're up and running around eating and playing. With this method you have to watch closely for infection until the testicles dry up and fall off. 

Personally, I don't like banding and I'd rather do the Burdizzo with my goats, but I don't know how to do it myself. The lady that does the banding for me (she doesn't have a Burdizzo) only charges $15 per goat whereas the vet would charge $75 just to come out, and then the procedure on top of that... it gets expensive. But next time I have to castrate, I may just make up an excuse have the vet come out.

The surgical method for castrating goats and steers is just the same as with a dog, but I don't think a numbing agent is always used. This to me seems like it would be cruel and painful, but with a skilled hand the job is done quickly, and from what I hear, the steers don't act like they're in pain once it's over.

Of course, animals can hide pain very well, so it's hard to say how much they really feel.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Honestly, I don't have a problem with eating dog meat. As others have said, any meat animal can be considered a pet. I think it is part of america's "supermarket culture" that creates the outrage. Afterall, we all (vast majority) have dogs and cats as pets. We dress them up in clothes, even give them wedding ceremonies (saw that on Animal Planet). Our food… h owever, comes in sterile little packages that have no relation to its source. I have met people who refuse to believe that hamburger comes from the furry cows they see at the petting zoo.
I've even heard of people refusing to eat fresh eggs because "those eggs came from chickens" and not understanding/believing that the eggs at the grocery store don't just spotaneously appear in little stryofoam cartons.

Many cultures eat/have eaten dogs. They used them for work, companionship, and in tough times food.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

this is a good reason for not having kids. 

If your kids were starving, like in the Great Depression, or Post WWII Germany, or The Good Earth China would you kill and cook your dog so that they could be nourished. I would a goat or a horse or a sheep or chickens or a pig, but I have never had any of these as pets or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Post-apocolypse end of most of the life on earth and food is scarce and my family is starving I would eat A dog. It would take a lot for me to eat MY dog. Of course, it would take more than a regular dinner menu for me to eat any animal I had a special attachment to.

ETA: my grandma used to say "don't name your dinner". We played with the bunnies, calves, and chickens. We scratched their ears and gave them fuuny names like Nugget or Tbone or Dinner. But we didn't give them real names. Of course it DID happen sometimes and th ose animals either stayed around forever or got sold to someone else, but the family never ate th em. That would have just been weird


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> I've even heard of people refusing to eat fresh eggs because "those eggs came from chickens" and not understanding/believing that the eggs at the grocery store don't just spotaneously appear in little stryofoam cartons.


The ignorance of some people never fails to astound me.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

This thread brings many thoughts to mind. I have never lived on a farm, but have lived close to that culture and life so understand it well. I have also been through kill facilities (that is how they are referred to in the industry, not slaughterhouses) for beef, pigs and chickens. (In the frozen warehouse industry we sometimes refer to them as dis-assembly lines)

I have never had a problem with what I see inside those buildings. While some might look at the practices as inhumane because they could not stomach watching even good clean practices, they are not as PETA likes to portray them. I think most people don't want to have a clue what goes on behind the scenes as it is too upsetting. Like the time I offered a taste of venison to someone at work and she through up her hands and said, no, my meat comes from Dominick's on a foam tray. As long as she did nothave to think about any meat having been from a living creature, she could eat it.

They recently shut down the last horse kill facilites in the country due to the fact our culture does not accept that, even though it is common in Europe. It all comes down sometimes to what you are raised with or what you come to believe.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Well I have always wondered who first looked at an egg and said "that just came from a bird's butt. I bet it would be tasty!" Lol


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have to agree that we cant' condemn a culture because they choose to eat a certain type of meat. I don't like the idea of using horses for meat, but I think it is even worse that the horses are shipped in terrible conditions to Mexico or Canada to be slaughtered - I'd rather we did it here and spare them the stress and misery of that trip. I couldn't eat horse meat, but would just hope that all animals could be treated as humanely as possible.

We buy and slaughter sheep from the flock that we herd. We will take the culls - the sheep who are too old to breed but otherwise healthy, and use them as dog food (we feed raw). I don't know if I could eat something I slaughtered myself - I have a mental block about that. 

My family is horrified at the idea that we are processing the sheep ourselves, but I look at it differently. They want to see meat in a pretty package on the shelf, and not think about the feedlot lifestyle that the grocery store meat is raised in.

The sheep we buy are 100% grass-fed and completely pasture raised. They are tended by the dogs daily and are never cooped up in a barn or fed grain. I don't think I could imagine a better life for a sheep. So I feel good buying them.

I had my mom watch Food, Inc so she could see the conditions at the feedlots and commercial chicken farms. She still can't think of the meat on the shelves actually coming from those types of conditions but now she is not as horrified (she was literally shaking and crying the first time) by the idea that I want to get meat from humane sources as much as possible, even if it means that we have to butcher it ourselves. I could probably pay someone to do it, but my husband doesn't mind doing it and it's just not worth it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

phgsd said:


> I have to agree that we cant' condemn a culture because they choose to eat a certain type of meat. I don't like the idea of using horses for meat, but I think it is even worse that the horses are shipped in terrible conditions to Mexico or Canada to be slaughtered - I'd rather we did it here and spare them the stress and misery of that trip.


Totally agree. And now that it's illegal to slaughter horses, people who can't afford or don't want their horses anymore simply abandon them. Horse rescues are now as overwhelmed as dog and cat rescues are.



> I don't know if I could eat something I slaughtered myself - I have a mental block about that.


I know what you mean. It took me YEARS to get the point where I could eat my own chickens. It took me years to even get to the point of killing them for dog food, but once I got the hang of butchering, I started feeling a lot better about it--I know where my chickens have been, what they ate, and how they lived before they died. I know they lead happy lives scratching and pecking, chasing bugs, taking dust baths and running around doing everything that normal chickens do. Plus, the taste of home-grown chicken is incredible. Nothing like what you get at the store!


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Personally, I don't like banding and I'd rather do the Burdizzo with my goats, but I don't know how to do it myself. The lady that does the banding for me (she doesn't have a Burdizzo) only charges $15 per goat whereas the vet would charge $75 just to come out, and then the procedure on top of that... it gets expensive. But next time I have to castrate, I may just make up an excuse have the vet come out.


Have you considered just buying a elastrator and doing it yourself? I used use one for docking/castrating sheep, super easy and would be cheaper. As for the pain it's hard to say, I think they are more upset about being restrained than the procedure itself.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

selzer said:


> If your kids were starving, like in the Great Depression, or Post WWII Germany, or The Good Earth China would you kill and cook your dog so that they could be nourished. I would a goat or a horse or a sheep or chickens or a pig, but I have never had any of these as pets or anything else for that matter.


I've had this conversation with myself, the answer is no. Neither one of our dogs contain enough meat to negate the guilt... Maybe if we had a horse or pet cow, and we could eat for a while, I'd consider it...
I could see euthanizing the dog if there was no food around, but I still wouldn't eat them.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Greydusk said:


> Have you considered just buying a elastrator and doing it yourself? I used use one for docking/castrating sheep, super easy and would be cheaper. As for the pain it's hard to say, I think they are more upset about being restrained than the procedure itself.


I think if I'm going to do it myself, I'd want to use a Burdizzo, and I'd need someone to teach me how to do it right. If you botch it, you won't know until the goat has grown into a buck, and at that point you'd have to castrate surgically.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Freestep said:


> I think if I'm going to do it myself, I'd want to use a Burdizzo, and I'd need someone to teach me how to do it right. If you botch it, you won't know until the goat has grown into a buck, and at that point you'd have to castrate surgically.


Yeah, no idea how to use a Burdizzo correctly, I wouldn't want to botch one either, but the procedure seems simple enough.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I could never eat a dog. I view dogs as companions not food. I can respect that others do not see them as anything other than food. 

A friend of mine always says our dog over population problem could solve the worlds hunger problem.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I shot the turkey for last years thanksgiving. Soon afterwards the manager escorted me out of the store 

I've eaten many MANY different kinds of animal flesh. The list of native american species I haven't tasted is much smaller than the list I have. That being said, give me NY strip over just about anything out there, except sushi. Tuna in particular, I go bonkers over some fatty tuna.

I used to hunt, birding was my favorite because I had a spaniel to augment the process. I'd eat the meat mainly because waste bothers me. Now I shoot clays and drink bourbon and ride in a golfcart....much easier and the lodge has killer fried chicken. I didn't quit on moral issues, I just learned that the local grocery is infinitely easier for procuring protein via animal flesh. If dog was available and not hideously expensive I'd likely try it. Keeping the image of my mutt out of my head while eating it might be an issue tho. 

An old Japanese saying regarding fugu, which is sushi made from puffer fish says "You are and idiot if you eat fugu, you are also an idiot if you never try it", or something akin to that. Puffer fish have a tetrodotoxin that is concentrated in the liver, it essentially shuts down muscle action of any sort. Properly prepped puffer is supposed to be amazing and imparts a euphoric experience. If I ever get to Japan I WILL have fugu, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Jax's Mom said:


> I've had this conversation with myself, the answer is no. Neither one of our dogs contain enough meat to negate the guilt... Maybe if we had a horse or pet cow, and we could eat for a while, I'd consider it...
> I could see euthanizing the dog if there was no food around, but I still wouldn't eat them.


I'm guessing you don't have kids?

I can't see any adult with a child say they'd let their child starve to death because they couldn't get over the guilt of feeding them a dog.

I have a son, and I'd kill MYSELF so he had food if I had to. And you can bet your butt I'd kill any animal in this house to feed him if he was starving to death.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Freestep said:


> A standup comedian (can't remember his name) said
> 
> "Pet shelters are full... the homeless are hungry... do the math."
> 
> I have to say, there's a disturbing bit of truth to the comment. But in America, it would never happen--we'd rather turn our pets into fertilizer, glue, and cosmetics than use them for meat. Logically, it doesn't make much sense.


I've never thought of it that way, but it makes sense. The horror of having to feed all the homeless dogs and cats to the homeless humans is a sad sad thought, and I agree it'll likely never happen (oh the health codes it would violate!) but it is sad to consider how many people starve, actually STARVE, to death in America and yet we're essentially throwing away god knows how much meat that could be feeding people.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

As many said, personally I could not eat a dog unless it was a dire situation. Even then I would really have to be starving lol. For those who do eat the dog meat though, I dont have a problem if the dogs are kill as humanely as possible.

My husband works in a slaughter house, pigs, these things are wicked smart and will get aggressive when it comes for their time. They see the ones going before them and they KNOW what is coming. I actually only eat bacon on occassion now since my husband started working there. I could tell you some things that would make you never want to eat pig again.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Rerun said:


> I'm guessing you don't have kids?
> 
> I can't see any adult with a child say they'd let their child starve to death because they couldn't get over the guilt of feeding them a dog.
> 
> I have a son, and I'd kill MYSELF so he had food if I had to. And you can bet your butt I'd kill any animal in this house to feed him if he was starving to death.


My kids aren't going to *not* starve to death during a depression where there is no other food around, from an 80lb dog who is mainly bones, fur and guts. 
I've lived in a country where food wasn't available first, because it was an occupied country, then because Chernobyl blew up, so whatever food _was_ available was destroyed, followed by a revolution. When food was available, my parents would take the day off work to be able to stand in line for 8 hours for the privilege of buying a ration of whatever was left by the time their turn came. They went in pairs so there was less of a chance of being mugged for a loaf of bread and 3 slices of lunch meat. We never ate our dog.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

There are people who after being stranded in the wilderness or during times of extreme famine have eaten their human companions...I think people are surprised at how far we will go for self preservation, we can all say, oh I would never eat my dog, I would never eat my friend, but how many of us have ever been (or ever will be) in that position?


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i like everyone answers in this thread. instead of saying "ewww i wouldnt eat dog thats gross" you give the respect of other cultures. i my background is asian and i have met alot of people thats dont respect other cultures.

on the other hand i dont think i could eat dog if someone said" hey, try this this is dog meat"
if it was offered to me i wouldn't want to know till maybe after depends if it was good or not.but i heard dog meat is very tender.
some countries that **** fighting is legal the loser **** will be cooked for dinner which is somewhat humane then taking a knife to its head.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Greydusk said:


> There are people who after being stranded in the wilderness or during times of extreme famine have eaten their human companions...I think people are surprised at how far we will go for self preservation, we can all say, oh I would never eat my dog, I would never eat my friend, but how many of us have ever been (or ever will be) in that position?


Being stranded is one thing, but during long term shortages, you don't start eating your family LOL
During times of famine or shortage, it's best to be with an Eastern European... They always have 20 of everything and know 37 different ways to prepare a potato... They're quite prepared... I've already got my action plan in place for when the US is broken up and the square states in the middle are sold to Canada


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

TriadGSD said:


> i like everyone answers in this thread. instead of saying "ewww i wouldnt eat dog thats gross" you give the respect of other cultures. i my background is asian and i have met alot of people thats dont respect other cultures.
> 
> on the other hand i dont think i could eat dog if someone said" hey, try this this is dog meat"
> if it was offered to me i wouldn't want to know till maybe after depends if it was good or not.but i heard dog meat is very tender.
> some countries that **** fighting is legal the loser **** will be cooked for dinner which is somewhat humane then taking a knife to its head.


Uhm, are you talking about fighting roosters??? LOL, I hope so, but it took a minute to figure it out through our system of censoring. 

Where that is legal, I suppose eating the losing rooster would be no big deal. I like chicken, but have always heard that roosters were pretty tough.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Being stranded is one thing, but during long term shortages, you don't start eating your family LOL
> During times of famine or shortage, it's best to be with an Eastern European... They always have 20 of everything and know 37 different ways to prepare a potato... They're quite prepared... I've already got my action plan in place for when the US is broken up and the square states in the middle are sold to Canada


In Jamestown during the Starving Times, people dug up corpse's to eat, I think one man also ate his wife. Desperate times call for desperate measures I suppose.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

"Many cultures eat/have eaten dogs. They used them for work, companionship, and in tough times food."

Very true! Some other cultures also eat people - also use them for work, and companions sometimes.


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

This thread reminded me of an anecdote I heard once about a missionary working amongst cannibals. 

One of them asked him 'If god dosent want us to eat humans, why are they made of meat?'

Don't know if it's true or not but I found it interesting.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

selzer said:


> I like chicken, but have always heard that roosters were pretty tough.


Depends on how you cook 'em. Rooster is delicious when cooked in liquid low and slow... crock-pot, Coq au Vin, soup or pot pies are ideal for rooster.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Jax's Mom said:


> My kids aren't going to *not* starve to death during a depression where there is no other food around, from an 80lb dog who is mainly bones, fur and guts.
> I've lived in a country where food wasn't available first, because it was an occupied country, then because Chernobyl blew up, so whatever food _was_ available was destroyed, followed by a revolution. When food was available, my parents would take the day off work to be able to stand in line for 8 hours for the privilege of buying a ration of whatever was left by the time their turn came. They went in pairs so there was less of a chance of being mugged for a loaf of bread and 3 slices of lunch meat. We never ate our dog.


No one is arguing it would take only the direst of situations to eat a pet - dog, cat, cow or pig a pet has a special attachment. To me, the question is would your parents have came home empty-handed if the meat at the end of that 8hr line had been dog? Or would they have done what was necessary to provide for their children? Me, i'd bring home the meat with out thinking twice.

Early man likely didn't have a lot of canine in his diet - hunting species tend to be leaner, scrawnier, and just all around tougher eating. I doubt he would have passed it up if the opportunity arose however. Then, the domestication began and the dog proved to be more useful as a guard/hunting partner/herder than as a food source. There were times, th ough, when the winter was extra long, the food supplies were scarce and h unting was bad. The dogs were useful tools, yes, but there could be more dogs bred in the spring. The older, weaker dogs were eaten. The younger/untrained likely next if the food shortage continued. It's pretty recent in history that man could be moral and picky about his food sources.

Really, the only difference between a fattened dog and a fattened calf is the emotional connection of the person


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Not sure how much Australian news is broadcast in the States...probably none but here in Australia at the moment we have a huge issue with our live export cattle trade being band to Indonesia. Basically we send live cattle on a boat to Indonesia where they are fed in 5 star conditions in feedlots and then slaughtered. They have to be sent live as they have no refrigeration in Indonesia. The cattle are slaughtered and sold the next day in markets.
Basically as soon as the cattle are on the boats the they are sold so no longer owned by Australia but by Indonesia. 
There was an investigation done recently into the slaughter practices of SOME Indonesian slaughter houses and was broadcast on an Australian current affairs program which has a very good reputation called 4 Corners. 
It was horrendous how these cattle were killed and I just cried as I watched how they were treated. 
There was such a public outcry that the government banned ALL live exports into the country until things are improved however Indonesia are telling Australia that it has no right to tell them how to treat cattle that no longer belong to them. Stunning is not readily accepted in Indonesia due to Halal beliefs. 
It is a real problem as the entire top end of Australia rely on this type of trade to survive.
Personally I agree with what the government has done but being a farmer can also see the other side....if the trade doesn't resume soon thousands of farming families will be without a livelihood.
So it does beg the question....how do we feed the world and make sure our animlas have a voice and are not treated poorly? As farmers we deal with this on a regular basis.....we raise sheep that are ultimately bound for peoples tables but for us (and i am speaking for me and my hubby) we feel we have a responsibilty to take care of them and give them as good a life as possible until this happens and that includes only selling them to buyers who humanely kill them. I feel very sorry for the northern farmers as they have little control over this and they love their cattle and don't want to see them slaughtered inhumanly but when your livelihood depends on that trade.....gee what a conundrum...just my 2 cents


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

There was a thread about eating horses on a horse forum I am on my views on that are pretty much the same when it comes to dogs. I will post what I put, I took the dog & cat part out so I can explain more on that part:

"I personally wouldn't eat a horse, I have eaten lamb, squid, pigeon, cow, chicken, and pig. But to me a horse is more than just an animal, they are a friend/companion. I love dogs and cats, and some countries eat dogs & cats. Funny story, I was at my great grandfathers funeral reception and they were having it catered. I forgot who catered it, but anywho, I went to get some meat because it smelled so good. I got some, and asked the man who was serving the meat "What is this?" He said "Lamb." I started thinking I am eating Lamb chop!(A character I loved as a child) but the lamb was very delicious and wouldn't hesitate to eat it again, as long as the food is cooked right.lol. Now what if the same situation happened and it was horse, would I still eat it?Depends if it tastes good and if I don't have some sort of weird reaction to it. But its not something I am not about to go "OMG YES! HORSE MEAT YUM!" for. If I am at a dinner, or something and the main dish is horse, then fine, but I prefer not to be told its a horse.lol.

I would rather keep my horses than send them off to the slaughterhouse. My cousin who lives in OK had a bull who her kids bonded too and they eventually killed him and ate him. I can see how people consider them livestock, but some people need to understand that to some they are not considered livestock.

We have "canines" those pointy teeth, and they are there for a reason. I respect those who are vegans/vegetarians, but I HATE it when they go and try to shove their beliefs down my throat(PETA for example.) I HATE PETA, Never will I support them. Their ultimate goal is to END ALL ANIMAL OWNERSHIP, because they think its cruel and is like slavery.

I RESPECT other countries cultures and wouldn't force them to change it because I don't like what they are eating, and I hope they do the same in return."

Now, when it comes to dogs & cats, its the same as posted from above." I wouldn't eat it unless I had to. I RESPECT other cultures, and hope they are respectful of my eating choices. Many countries/cultures think its crazy that people eat beef, like myself, but they respect it. If another country/culture eats dogs then fine, but I prefer not to.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Instead of sending our mustangs out of the country to be slaughtered for meat, why not use them in dog food? They used to. They do not have to be three or four year old horses, they can be 20 year old horses or older whose teeth are pretty much gone and would starve otherwise.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Its funny, people always talk about not being able to watch animals die in a kill facility or they wouldn't be able to eat the meat. You should watch ANY commercial food process and you might have some of the same issues. Mass processing is not always pretty. Some of the stuff that comes out of the fields with the vegetables ends up with the vegetables. Regulations on so many parts per million is for that very reason. Just saying.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> No one is arguing it would take only the direst of situations to eat a pet - dog, cat, cow or pig a pet has a special attachment. To me, the question is would your parents have came home empty-handed if the meat at the end of that 8hr line had been dog? Or would they have done what was necessary to provide for their children? Me, i'd bring home the meat with out thinking twice.


I think I was misunderstood... I'm not opposed to eating dog meat in and of itself, just not our own pet dog.
Funny thing, my dad used to buy food at their cafeteria at work so he wouldn't have to eat our family's food, he told me later in life that many employees had suspicions that what they were selling was nutria (hunters used the fur of the nutria, but no one ever talked about what they did with the meat)... He said they were more than likely right, he just tried not to think about it. 
I had a "pet" rabbit that my parents bought with the intention of eating at the end of the summer, they ended up giving it to our neighbors (told me it ran away). They told me what really happened with my bunny 20 years later LOL, they said when we were invited over for the stew, they couldn't bring themselves to go.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

selzer said:


> Instead of sending our mustangs out of the country to be slaughtered for meat, why not use them in dog food? They used to. They do not have to be three or four year old horses, they can be 20 year old horses or older whose teeth are pretty much gone and would starve otherwise.


They are protected by the government. But I am not sure how all that works out.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I could never eat a dog, and I would be unbelievably offended if somebody secretly fed it to me without my knowledge of it. I believe strongly that there is something more valuable in the universe than one's own life - and that is the morals and honour one upholds. I will not say someone is wrong to eat whatever they possibly can in a true life or death situation, I am just saying that I couldn't do it. There is no dishonour in survival. Again, just my personal preference!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Wild Wolf said:


> I could never eat a dog, and I would be unbelievably offended if somebody secretly fed it to me without my knowledge of it. I believe strongly that there is something more valuable in the universe than one's own life - and that is the morals and honour one upholds. I will not say someone is wrong to eat whatever they possibly can in a true life or death situation, I am just saying that I couldn't do it. There is no dishonour in survival. Again, just my personal preference!


How about if your kid was starving to death?

Until one has been in a life threatened position, hard to say what one would really do, talk is often cheap.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have no problem with people eating dog. Personally I probably wouldn't because I can't imagine them tasting very good.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

While I do not eat dog, and others do, there is a difference between most of the meats we eat, and dog. That is most of the meat we eat are grass/grain eaters. Some will supplement their grain with bugs -- ick. Chicken. And pigs will eat most things, but mostly we do eat meat from animals that eat vegetation as their main diet. 

Kind of like, we are predators like wolves, and dogs, and bears and lions. We eat beef cattle, sheep, chickens, deer, buffalo. Some will eat bear. Bear eat berries and roots, but also eat meat -- I have never tried bear meat. 

I guess I like that there is a bit of a step between. I do not know why. I prefer to eat animals that eat grain/grass -- prey animals.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

selzer said:


> I guess I like that there is a bit of a step between. I do not know why. I prefer to eat animals that eat grain/grass -- prey animals.


Meat eaters aren't supposed to eat other meat eaters. It was explained to me in a complicated fashion at one point, but the gist of it is disease mutation.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I generally don't eat anything cuter than me.....


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Glad to see the majority, if not all, did not culture bash.  This is a topic a bit more personal for me since I'm Korean, though I was born and raised in California. From my understanding, dog is typically eaten by the older generation and not so much the younger folks. Would I try it? Probably. I like to try new things at least once. That doesn't mean I love my dogs any less or want to eat them. Like another poster mentioned, I've always thought if Americans could get over it we could fix our hunger problem with dog/cat meat from the shelter problem. Of course that would never happen, but it *could* solve the problem.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Verivus said:


> Glad to see the majority, if not all, did not culture bash.  This is a topic a bit more personal for me since I'm Korean, though I was born and raised in California. From my understanding, dog is typically eaten by the older generation and not so much the younger folks. Would I try it? Probably. I like to try new things at least once. That doesn't mean I love my dogs any less or want to eat them. Like another poster mentioned, I've always thought if Americans could get over it we could fix our hunger problem with dog/cat meat from the shelter problem. Of course that would never happen, but it *could* solve the problem.


LOL! I'm not korean but asian and my folks make fun of me everytime I bring my dog to visit. I get those "She's looking tastier everytime I see her." or when I bring her to a family BBQ "You brought your dog as the main course?"

It doesn't bother me because they know I'll do some damage if they dare touch my dog in that way. Anyways, I love how everyone is understanding of the different cultures though. Meat is meat.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Meat eaters aren't supposed to eat other meat eaters. It was explained to me in a complicated fashion at one point, but the gist of it is disease mutation.


While it's not as common in mammalian species, it does happen. It's extremely common in the marine world, and in reptiles, crocodiles will eat pretty much anything that happens to venture too close, whether it's an egret or a lion. As far as mammals go, a Polar Bears main food source is predatory seals.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Personally i couldnt eat dog or horse without some serious mental struggle. I dont knock other cultures for their choices. Thats on them. What works for them may not work for me and vice versa. Now if we had no other choice and my kids needed to eat... well... mama bear to the rescue. I would do whatever i had to do for them. If that means fighting my gag reflex to slaughter something so we could eat, better believe i'll do it. Sometimes you do what you have to do but i draw the line at cannibalism. no thank you. I'd rather starve to death honestly. I wouldnt put that on my kids either. but thats me.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

My family is Chinese, and dog is considered a winter delicacy that warms up your belly. It's nicknamed "fragrant meat" instead of just dog meat. I'm sure it tastes great, but every time I picture it, I see a dog standing in the pot. T___T. My parents have been dog owners, but still have no problem eating dog meat.

I think the mentality is just different. They may love the dog once it's home, but that doesn't mean they can't eat a meat dog that wasn't their family member. When I first brought my rabbit home, my dad's first comment was, she looks delish. 

Though I do not eat nearly as many different types of meats as many Asians do, I really think we in North America have to expand our repertoires. It cannot be good to only eat chicken, pork, beef, and the occasional lamb year after year. Just think about how many vaccines we need to pump into these same animals to breed them in that quantity and NOT have mass disease-related deaths. I think if we ate smaller numbers of more types of meat, it would be better for us and healthier for the earth.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll stick with beef, pork and chicken than you very much, it will be a cold, freezing day in **** when I eat a dog or a horse.!!!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> I'll stick with beef, pork and chicken than you very much, it will be a cold, freezing day in **** when I eat a dog or a horse.!!!!


I also only eat these mammals, but I've very adventurous with marine life.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

marshies said:


> Though I do not eat nearly as many different types of meats as many Asians do, I really think we in North America have to expand our repertoires. It cannot be good to only eat chicken, pork, beef, and the occasional lamb year after year. Just think about how many vaccines we need to pump into these same animals to breed them in that quantity and NOT have mass disease-related deaths. I think if we ate smaller numbers of more types of meat, it would be better for us and healthier for the earth.


That makes a lot of sense... Some friend of ours own a restaurant which sells a lot of game that I normally wouldn't have considered eating but at $100/plate, it's cheaper to stick with the chicken or beef lol
I've only seen rabbit in a chain grocery store once, but nothing more "exotic" than that.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I grew up in rural British Columbia. Hunting is very popular. I have eaten elk, deer, moose, and yes, even black bear. I have no problem with eating any kind of meat as long as the entire animal is used, and not wasted. Living in Toronto now though, if I say I have eaten bear meat, I tend to get looked at like I'm insane. It's all in how you live and what you are brought up with. BTW, Bear meat is VERY greasy...LOL


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

*haven't read all pages yet

I don't think you can pick and choose what types of meat are ethically ok to eat.. and that's what I see the most, people who have issues with certain animals being eaten while saying others are ok. This is one thing I somewhat agree with PETA on, I don't agree with choosing one over another. This is why I'm a vegetarian. I don't think everyone should become vegetarians, but I do think you're lying to yourself if you say some animals are ok and others are not. If you're ok with eating animals, all animals (barring religious beliefs) go ahead. If you're not, well I think you're lying to yourself. If you want to lie to yourself, its not my business to try to change it though.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

It is up to everyone to decide what they want to eat themselves - based a lot on their culture at least to start with and then on their individual thoughts. I spent some time in Korea where dog was a regular menu item. And in the south where the same was true for alligator and possum!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

shadow mum said:


> I grew up in rural British Columbia. Hunting is very popular. I have eaten elk, deer, moose, and yes, even black bear. I have no problem with eating any kind of meat as long as the entire animal is used, and not wasted. Living in Toronto now though, if I say I have eaten bear meat, I tend to get looked at like I'm insane. It's all in how you live and what you are brought up with. BTW, Bear meat is VERY greasy...LOL


Bear is delicious! My former brother-in-law is an avid hunter, and so I've had the opportunity to taste lots of wild game. Bear is by far the best game I've ever had--like a cross between pork and lamb, and surprisingly tender. I would have expected it to be more gamey, but I guess a lot depends on what the bear was eating--if the diet is grass and berries, it makes sense that the meat would taste mild. If the bear was eating fish, it probably wouldn't taste as good.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

shadow mum said:


> I grew up in rural British Columbia. Hunting is very popular. I have eaten elk, deer, moose, and yes, even black bear. I have no problem with eating any kind of meat as long as the entire animal is used, and not wasted. Living in Toronto now though, if I say I have eaten bear meat, I tend to get looked at like I'm insane. It's all in how you live and what you are brought up with. BTW, Bear meat is VERY greasy...LOL


There are several soapers whose husbands hunt and they render the fat and make soap from the bear fat, lol. 

We raise our own chickens and buy a cow once year from a neighboor so we tend to eat mainly that as far as meat. I am allergic to a lot of shellfish so we don't eat a lot of seafood. I don't think I could eat or slaughter a dog, cat or horse, but that is just me. I would have a really hard time eating our hens or rooster. But I agree with a lot of the points that have been brought up here.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lin said:


> *haven't read all pages yet
> 
> I don't think you can pick and choose what types of meat are ethically ok to eat.. and that's what I see the most, people who have issues with certain animals being eaten while saying others are ok. This is one thing I somewhat agree with PETA on, I don't agree with choosing one over another. This is why I'm a vegetarian. I don't think everyone should become vegetarians, but I do think you're lying to yourself if you say some animals are ok and others are not. If you're ok with eating animals, all animals (barring religious beliefs) go ahead. If you're not, well I think you're lying to yourself. If you want to lie to yourself, its not my business to try to change it though.


 
You absolutely can pick and choose, in this country we don't view dogs cats and horses as meat, they are companion animals, bred for our pleasure and enjoyment, not so for beef, pork and chicken, while some of us may have raised a few of the meat animals and gotten attached, that wouldn't make me view the others of that species as a pet. I don't care how anyone else wants to spin it, but I do not put horses, dogs and cats in the same category as the others. I am certainly not going to condemn other cultures in their countries for their own beliefs however.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I actually would love to try alligator.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Bear is delicious! My former brother-in-law is an avid hunter, and so I've had the opportunity to taste lots of wild game. Bear is by far the best game I've ever had--like a cross between pork and lamb, and surprisingly tender. I would have expected it to be more gamey, but I guess a lot depends on what the bear was eating--if the diet is grass and berries, it makes sense that the meat would taste mild. If the bear was eating fish, it probably wouldn't taste as good.


I have a family friend who enjoys hunting.
Tried bear, tastes okay. Geese was okay, but kind of dry.
Also had deer. 
Prefer chicken dark meat.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I actually would love to try alligator.


I hear it's very chewy.
In the same part of the biosphere, snakes and turtles taste great in soup...


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

bleech turtle.. lol I hate turtle meat. very "fishy" tasty (think badly prepared catfish-smell) and super greasy. Bear I could do without, but not disgusting. Alligator is ok. Rattlesnake?? OMG that is good stuff.
squirrel, rabbit, **** (nasty), quail, wild turkey, deer, buffalo, elk, rabbit, possum (gross!!), basically if it's hunt-able I've probably tried it. I've never had horse, but have heard that it's delicious.

Larhage, I think what Lin meant was that if you eat meat, then you shouldn't say it's wrong for another culture to eat a different kind of meat. Basically, what you said at the end of your post - not for you, but ok if other cultures want to do it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I like rabbit and pheasant and grouse. I can stew deer meat and make it edible (if I let it soak overnight in onion or salt water. Other than that, I am not very adventurous.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I want to rattlesnake too.lol. I was watching someplace on the travel channel and they were talking about this place that sold all sorts of burgers, and one of the things was Kangaroo meat.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Dainerra said:


> Larhage, I think what Lin meant was that if you eat meat, then you shouldn't say it's wrong for another culture to eat a different kind of meat. Basically, what you said at the end of your post - not for you, but ok if other cultures want to do it.


Exactly. If you say its ok to eat beef and chicken, how do you have the right to say someone else is wrong for saying its ok to eat cat and dog but not beef? Its hypocritical. 

And even beyond that, I personally think it was hypocritical for me to say its ok to eat beef and chicken but not rabbit or horse. In other cultures its the opposite. Who am I to ethically decide what meat is ok and what isn't? Meat is meat. And since I refuse to eat it all, the only way I could be true to myself was to eat none. 

This is my personal decision, and I don't go telling other people to stop eating meat. I can't stand when vegetarians do that. I also can't stand when meat eaters try to force or mock vegetarians into eating meat. Its no better than someone trying to force their religion down your throat. Leave people alone. If its culturally ok to eat dog in Korea, let them eat dog. You wouldn't want them coming here and banning you from eating cow.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

ok! i have to say something here! im hindu and belong to that class/community/caste( yes, it still persists, no matter what anyone says) which does not eat ANY meat, fish or eggs period! But things have changed for some and i luv my chicken and fish, infact my fam. cannot survive without some form of a chicken item a day! i believe , that if u eat A meat u are eating tem all, it doesnt matter = hens, piggys, cows(considered holy from where i come from) sheep, donkeys, horses, rabbits, dog... etc its a matter of survival for some, taste for others, so let them be. obviously I wudnt eat my Mia but for someone else if its a matter of survival or culture or something else then who is to judge that 'this' meat is ok but not 'that'?!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

bellamia said:


> ok! i have to say something here! im hindu and belong to that class/community/caste( yes, it still persists, no matter what anyone says)


Do you have any idea how hard you guys make it for me to plan a dinner party? :rofl: 
Most of our friends are Indian, so each time we have a gathering, I try to take mental notes but I'm going to need a spreadsheet soon! LOL


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

hehe! ill supply u with a spread sheet!(if i find it myself!):wild:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I cook once a week for a group of people, one from the Ukraine, one from India, two from Guatamala, and One from Cleveland. The one from India is NOT the problem, she eats anything I cook (except vegetables) including beef. It is one of the ones from Guatamala that is the problem. Does not like meat (except bacon), does not like veggies, in fact, a piece of organic brown bread smeared with peanut butter is about the only thing that I can guaranty she will eat (besides bacon and anything smeared with syrup).


----------

